
A weekly 5 minute screencast for Gophers - arschles
I love Go and have been writing it for a while. The community is amazing so I want to give back. I started a 5 minute weekly screencast that presents a short pattern, library or best practice for Go.
======
girishso
And, where is it located?? Link please!

